# What size intake tube for Fluval 106



## JAYGEE (Apr 2, 2013)

I am wanting to order a stainless pre filter for my fluval 106 but I cant find a measurement

Does anyone know what size it is?

Thanks In Advance

Jake


----------



## WheeledGoat (Mar 17, 2013)

my 206 is a 5/8" id tube... and I *think* i read somewhere that they use the same tubing, but not sure.


----------



## coachc12 (Jul 21, 2012)

This may be handy

http://www.redearslider.com/filter_chart.html


----------



## JAYGEE (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## WheeledGoat (Mar 17, 2013)

that's definitely a handy chart! good find!

but I do think the '06 line is different from the '05 line that's in that chart.


----------

